# Barudan vs Tajima 4 Head Embroidery Machines



## Elevate7610 (Jun 8, 2017)

I currently have a Brother PR1000e 10 needle machine. I have brought in enough business that I need to get another machine. My business is continuing to grow so I am looking at other options besides another Brother Machine. I do a lot of hats and I don't like that the needle threader disrupts the designs, how close I can get to the brim, can't do visors, design size, etc. I started getting into embroidery to supplement our Sporting Goods business. We were contracting out the embroidery for uniforms and it just made sense to start with the Brother machine. I got it used for 8K, but still had to buy the cap driver and other frames that I preferred over the standard hoops. I ended up spending 14K for the 1 head machine/software/hoops/cap frame driver, etc. I don't want to spend that much again to replicate what I have. I want a better machine.

So while looking at other brands of commercial machines I have been looking at the Barudan versus Tajima machines. I've read the post "Story of 4 machines" and other older posts in the forum. I originally was thinking of getting a 2 head machine, but after talking with the Sales Reps it makes more sense to go with a 4 or 6 Head for the price. 

Barudan: (K Series)
4 head is 43K, 6 head is 49K versus 2 head is 32K. 

Tajima: (TFMX Series)
4 head is 47K, 6 head is 52K versus 2 head is 37K.

When it's only 10K more for twice the heads and my business has been growing enough that I need at least 2 heads and I've only been doing embroidery for 6 months it makes sense.

I would love to be able to pick up a used machine for less, but I can't seem to find any in my area. 

I'm leaning toward the Barudan machine, but the closest repairman/service Rep is in California and I'm in Washington. He says he is up in my area about once a month though. On the other hand the Tajima Rep said their repairman/service person spends half their time in California. Could it possibly be the same repair person???? Both reps said that most of the problems with the machines normally can be worked through over the phone...........is this really the truth?

I am looking for some advice from you all! The threads I've been reading are just so old, and I would like some more current opinions and advice.

Thanks!


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

Most of the information in the old threads are pretty much as up to date as possible.

If its a choice between the TFMX and K series Go with the Barudan. 
If the choice was between TMAR-II and K series (TMAR is like an extra $1.5k+ per head) then your really getting into the question of can you make use of the advanced control modes and tools... 
Otherwise just go with the K series.


----------



## Printpire (7 mo ago)

Elevate7610 said:


> I currently have a Brother PR1000e 10 needle machine. I have brought in enough business that I need to get another machine. My business is continuing to grow so I am looking at other options besides another Brother Machine. I do a lot of hats and I don't like that the needle threader disrupts the designs, how close I can get to the brim, can't do visors, design size, etc. I started getting into embroidery to supplement our Sporting Goods business. We were contracting out the embroidery for uniforms and it just made sense to start with the Brother machine. I got it used for 8K, but still had to buy the cap driver and other frames that I preferred over the standard hoops. I ended up spending 14K for the 1 head machine/software/hoops/cap frame driver, etc. I don't want to spend that much again to replicate what I have. I want a better machine.
> 
> So while looking at other brands of commercial machines I have been looking at the Barudan versus Tajima machines. I've read the post "Story of 4 machines" and other older posts in the forum. I originally was thinking of getting a 2 head machine, but after talking with the Sales Reps it makes more sense to go with a 4 or 6 Head for the price.
> 
> ...


question which machine did you end up going with and how do you like it ?


----------

